# Vk. neuwertiges Gaminglaptop MSI GX660R



## Barmann91 (27. Februar 2012)

Hallo,
Ich biete das Gaming Notebook "GX660R" von MSI zum an.
Das Gerät befindet sich in einem neuwertigem Zustand und wurde immer Top gepflegt. D.h. das Notebook ist sowohl Technisch als auch Optisch in einem Einwandfreien Zustand.
Die Performance des Gerätes reicht locker auch für anspruchsvolle Spiele. Battlefield 3 oder Metro 2033 beispielsweise, liefen ohne Probleme auf hohen Einstellungen.
Durch die leichte und günstige Möglichkeit den Arbeitsspeicher aufzurüsten ist das Notebook sehr zukunftsicher. CPU und Grafikkarten haben genug Leistungsreserven.

 Technische Daten:
- Intel Core i5 480m - 2666 - 2933 MHz (2Kerne + 2Virtuelle Kerne)
- Ati Radeon HD 5870 - 1024 MB DDR5 Videospeicher
- 4 GB Ram -1066 MHz  - erweiterbar auf bis zu 12 GB Ram
- 2*250 GB Festplatten - Raid 0
- 15,6 Zoll Full HD Display, glänzend (1920 x 1080)
- 1,3 Megapixel Webcam
- DVD RW Laufwerk (DVD Double Layer Brenner DVD DL+R/CDRW )
- 4in1 Kartenlesegerät
- Bluetooth 2.0
- WLAN (b, g, n)
- 2 x USB 3.0 und 2 x USB 2.0
- 1HDMI Ausgang - Ethernet, eSata, VGA, Kopfhörerausgang, Mikrofonausgang
- Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit OEM
- Dynaudio Sourround Sound
- Übertaktung per Knopfdruck
- Lüftersteuerung per Knopfdruck
- inklusive Assassins Creed 2
- an- und abschaltbare Beleuchtung

Rechnung und Originalverpackung, sowie das Netzteil und sämtliches Zubehör liegen bei.
Garantie läuft am 18.03.2013 ab. 

Preis: 599€ + 6,90€ Versand

Zahlungs- und Versandinformationen: Barzahlung bei Abholung, Überweisung, Nachnahme


----------



## Barmann91 (4. März 2012)

/push


----------



## Cryptic-Ravage (5. März 2012)

Kleiner Tipp:
Vielleicht solltest du deinen Startpost noch editieren. Denn "6649€ + 6,90€ Versand" wären doch etwas abschreckend.


----------

